# كفن تورينو بين مطرقة الحقيقة وسندان التزوير



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*تلك مقالتين عن كفن السيد المسيح الموجود بتورينو بإيطاليا . فى المقالين رد على العديد من الأسئلة التى تثار حول موضوع الكفن المقدس وكذلك رد على بعض الدراسات الحديثة التى أثبتت أن الكفن المقدس ليس هو كفن المسيح بل هو من صنع مزور ينتمي للقرون الوسطى، وعلى الأرجح فنان عبقري واختصاصي في علم التشريح والفيزياء والبصريات مثل ليوناردو دا فنشي، بأمر من أحد المتنفذين مقابل المال.

المقالين من ترجمة وإعداد إدارة شبكة القديس ساروفيم ساروفسكى الأرثوذكسية . المقالين أكثر من رائعين ويستحقا القراءة  

المقال الأول 
المقال الثانى 

الدراسات وملخص نتائجها *
** نسيج الكفن*
*
*
*الباحثون جيلبر رايس ( بلجيكا ) ، جون تايرر ( بريطانيا ) وغبريال فيال ( فرنسا ) وتلخصت نتائج دراساتهم في أنّ الكفن مصنوع من كتّان من المرجّح أنّه كتّان برّي، بحالة جيّدة، ولا يتأثر بالشدّ أو الفرك، ولونه مائل إلى الإصفرار، كلون التبن. في نسيج الكفن بعض ألياف القطن. *
*
*
*استلزم صنع نسيج الكفن نَولاً له أربع دعسات. إنّ طريقة النسج من نوع "السرجة" ذي القطبات المتعرّجة، الخيوط فيه ترسم نسيجًا مصلَّبًا. وهذا يشير إلى أن كلفة صنعه مرتفعة. *

** علم التشريح الطبي *
*
*
*أشهر من عمل على الدراسة الطبية والتشريحية لرجل الكفن كان الطبيب الفرنسي بيار باربيه ( 1884 - 1961 ) الجراح في مشفى القديس يوسف في باريس، ونتائج بحثه نشرها في كتاب في خمسينيات القرن العشرين وأهم ما فيها التالي: *
*
*
*غُرزت مسامير اليدين في المعصم، بين عظام الرسغ، وليس في راحة اليد كما تخيلها الرسّامون والاعتقاد الشعبيّ.*
*
*
*إنّ رَجل الكفن إنسان ميت لأنّ تصلّب الجثة rigidity واضح، لكنّه لا يوجد على الكفن أي أثر لاهتراء الجسد، ما يعني أنّ الجسد ترك الكفن قبل بدء عمليّة التَحلّل.*
*
*
*لكنّ الاختبارات الحديثة، في هذا المضمار، التي قام بها فردريك الزغيبي (فريد الزغبي؟) Frederick Zugibe، الطبيب الأميركي اللبنانيّ الأصل، والمرجع العالمي حول تأثيرات الصلب على جسد المصلوب، تناقض معظم استنتاجات باربيه. ففي كتابه الأخير، الصادر في العام 2005، يردّ الزغبي على النقاط السابقة بالتالي:*
*
*
*- المسامير غرزت في الرسغ في منطقة أقرب إلى الإبهام، وليس للخنصر كما اعتقد باربيه.*
*
*
*- لا يموت المصلوب اختناقًا بل نتيجة الصدمة ( وهي انهيار حاد في ضغط الدم وعمل القلب نتيجة فشل آليات الجسم في الحفاظ على الدوران الطبيعي كما في النزف الشديد مثلاً ) ، فيقول الزغبي: " لو كان عليّ إصدار وثيقة وفاة بصفتي رئيسًا لجهاز الكشف الطبّي، لكنتُ قرَّرت أن سبب الوفاة هو الصدمة جراء الإصابات الناتجة عن عمليّة الصلب. ولو فرضنا أنّه لم يمت نتيجة هذه الاصابات، فإنّ جرح الحربة، بالإضافة إلى وضع الصدمة العام، سوف يؤدّي إلى الوفاة، نتيجة التحرّك المنصفي القويّ الذي يسبِّبه الاسترواح الصدري Pneumothorax ".*
*
*
*- إنّ جسم الرجل قد غُسل قبل إلقائه على الكفن، ولو لم يكن كذلك، لكان الكفن كلّه مغطّى بالدم، ومن المستحيل مشاهدة آثار الجروح واضحة كما تبدو عليه الآن.*
*
*
*- أنّ رجل الكفن إنسان ميت، وتصلّب الجثّة واضح.*
*
*
*هذا ويُشار إلى إنّ دراسات الزغبي لها مصداقيّة أكبر من دراسات باربيه، كونها تّمَّت بعد أكثر من خمسين سنة، في زمن تطوَّرت فيه الأبحاث الطبيّة بشكل هائل. *

** علم النبات*
*
*
*أثبت علماء النبات وأهمهم ماكس فراي ( زوريخ - سويسرا ) وبعده أفينوام دانين و أوري باروخ( أستاذان في الجامعة العبرية في أورشليم ) وجود آثار لحبات طلع على النسيج يتناسب مع نباتات تنبت وتزهر في موسم الفصح في محيط مدينة أورشليم، بالإضافة لغبار طلع للأشواك التي صُنع منها إكليل الشوك الذي يبدو فوق رأس الرجل الذي في الكفن. فقد وجد فراي 58 نوعاً من حبات الطلع، منها ستة تعود لنباتات لا ينمو إلا على ضفاف البحر الميت، واخرى لأزهار موجودة فقط في تركيا.*
*
*
** علم الكيمياء*
*
*
*وعلى رأس الباحثين كان ألان أدلر، وملخص الدراسات يقول:*
*
*
*إن آثار الجسم على الكفن ناتجة عن تدرّج ألوان الخيوط، وأنّه لا وجود لآثار اهتراء الجسم الذي لُفّ به هذا الكفن، ما يعني أنّ الجسم غادر الكفن قبل بدء عمليّة التحلّل، وأنّه ليس من المعقول أن يكون اللون القرمزيّ مادّة تلوينيّة لأنّه لو كان هناك تلوين، لسال مع ارتفاع الحرارة، في أثناء تعرّض الكفن للحريق عدّة مرّات، وأهمّه حريق العام 1532. كما ويُظهر التحليل بواسطة الكمبيوتر، عدم وجود اتجاهات محدّدة في البقع، وهذا يعني استحالة استعمال ريشة فنّان لصنعها. ليس من تطابق مع أيّ مادّة تلوينيّة استُعملت منذ آلاف السنين حتّى اليوم. *

** علم الأيقونوغرافيا ( الأيقونات )*
*
*
*معظم أيقونات السيّد المسيح، بدءًا من القرن السادس، تحمل علامات مشتركة مع الوجه الذي نراه على الكفن، ما قد يدلّ على أنّ رسّامي الأيقونات استوحوا رسوماتهم من مصدر واحد. وقد أحصى پول ڤينيون العلامات المشتركة، فتبيَّن له أنّ عددها عشرون؛ وأحصاها مؤخّرًا الأميركي آلن وانغر ، بواسطة طريقة حديثة متطوّرة، فتَبيَّن له أنّها أكثر من مائتي علامة، نذكر أهمّها: الخطّ الأفقي في وسط الجبين، الحاجب الأيمن الذي هو أكثر كثافة من الحاجب الأيسر وأعلى منه، الوجنتان البارزتان، اللحية المنقسمة إلى اليمين وإلى اليسار، خصلة الشعر على الجبين. *

** الكربون المشع*
*
*
*ذكرنا سابقاً النتيجة التي توصل لها الفحص الوحيد بالكربون المشع والذي أجري في ثلاث مخابر منفصلة.*
*
*
*لكن العلماء الذين لم يشاركوا في فحوص المختبرات الثلاثة تساءلوا: هل تَمَّ تنظيف العيّنات من آثار التلوّث المتراكم على سطح النسيج بطريقة جيّدة؟ وما كان تأثير حرارة الحريق الذي تعرَّض له الكفن، العام 1532 على كميّة الكاربون 14 في النسيج؟ ولماذا لم تؤخذ العيّنات من أماكن مختلفة من الكفن، بدل أن تؤخذ كلّها من مكان واحد مشكوك بأمره؟*
*
*
*ظلّ الوضع على حاله، بين أخذٍ وردّ، إلى أن نشر راي روجرز، في المجلّة الأميركيّة المتخصِّصة ، العدد 425، العام 2005، بحثا حاسمًا، بَرهن فيه أنّ المكوّنات الكيميائيّة للعيّنة التي اقتُطعت من الكفن لإجراء فحص الكاربون 14 عليها، تختلف عن المكوّنات الكيميائيّة لباقي نسيج الكفن، وأنّ عمر النّسيج الأساسيّ يتراوح ما بين 1300 سنة و3000 سنة. فاستنتج المجتمع العلمي أنّ عيّنة الكربون 14 لم تكن جزءًا من الكفن في الاساس، وربّما أُضيفت لاحقًا بطريقة حذقة وغير مرئية! ومع أنّ راي روجرز لم يكن له متَّسع من الوقت لتأكيد هذا الاستنتاج، إذ وافته المنيّة بسبب معاناته من مرض السرطان. *

*فرضيات انطباع الصورة*
*
*
*ليس مفهوماً حتى اليوم كيفيّة تشكل الصورة. لكن إحدى أهم المحاولات التي جرت لتفسير الظاهرة هي التي أجراها Dr. Nicolas Allen ، في غرفة معتمة مانعة لنفاذ الضوء، تمكن نيكولاس من الحصول على صور لتماثيل على كتان مطليّ بمادة نترات الفضة من خلال إضاءتها لأيام عدّة وهي أمام عدسة وفق تقنية الكميرا البسيطة. وهذه التقنية معروفة منذ زمن بعيد كما أن نترات الفضة كانت مادة لها استخداماتها الطبية ويسهل الحصول عليها في القرن الرابع عشر، كما كانت العدسات معروفة في ذلك الزمن وتستخدم للقراءة. وهذه الفرضية عادت للظهور عندما اكتشف الباحثون في جامعة بادوفا الإيطالية في العام 2004 انطباع باهت على الوجه الخلفي للقماش يظهر فقط الوجه واليدين بشكل خفيف جداً ودون أي تفاصيل إضافية، كما لو أن قماش الكفن كان ممدوداً أمام سطح مستوٍ أثناء عملية تصوير ( هذا لو صحت الفرضية أساساً )، كما أمام الجدار مثلاً حيث يخترقها الضوء ويصل للجدار ليعود ويرتد عليها مجدداً من الناحية الظهرية.*
*
*
*من الأمور التي تدعم فرضية وجود التزوير واستخدام هذه التقنية هو عدم وجود تشويه في صورة الرجل الذي من المفترض أن يحدث إذا كان ملفوفاً بتلك القطعة القماشية ( أي أن تكون الصورة أعرض بعد فرد القماش بشكل مستوٍ ).*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*المقال على المدونة *
http://drsamtc.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_27.html


----------



## صوت الرب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*



ماشى ........ ؟؟؟؟؟


من هو كاتب تلك المقالات ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عزيزى صوت صارخ ، أنا قلت بالنص : *

*



المقالين من ترجمة وإعداد إدارة شبكة القديس ساروفيم ساروفسكى الأرثوذكسية . المقالين أكثر من رائعين ويستحقا القراءة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وستجد فى نهاية المقال الثانى المراجع التى اعتمدت عليها الشبكة فى إعداد المقالين ... *
*وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

> موضوع أكثر من رائع


 
*عزيزى صوت الرب ، أشكرك على ذلك الكلام الذى لا أستحقه فأنا مجرد ناقل للموضوع ، ربنا يبارك فى خدمة من تعب فى إعداد المقالين ، ويبارك فى خدمتك وخدمتنا جميعاً ، آمين *


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*



حبيبى لو الموضوع نصب فى نصب هل تعتقد أن الكنيسة كانت ستصمت .؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ومين قال أنه الموضوع نصب فى نصب ، إذا كان المقالتين من أولهم لأخرهم بيثبتوا أن كفن تورينو هو كفن المسيح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعتذر لتسرعى ........ فهمت الموضوع غلط .....*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*عزيزى صوت صارخ ، هناك أبحاث صدرت فى الأونة الأخيرة بتقول إن كفن تورينو ليس كفن المسيح مما دفع بعض العلماء لإعادة دراسة الكفن ، فكانت النتيجة هو إثبات الدراسات القديمة التى تمت فى السبعينات ونفى الدراسات الحديثة . *
*فى المقالين عرض لهذا التطور التاريخى لدراسة الكفن ، ففى نهاية المقال الثانى تقرأ :*
*[ تساؤلات تثير الشكوك*
*- لا يمكن أن يكون شخص ما ملفوفاً بهذا القماش وتظهر صورته بهذا الشكل، إذ لا بد أن تظهر الصورة بشكل أعرض من الحقيقة، ناهيك عن طيّات الوجه، بالإضافة لعدم ظهور الأذنان ؟!*
*- نتائج فحوص الكربون المشع التي أجريت في وقت واحد في ثلاث مخابر مختلفة في سويسرا والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا، والتي نوقشت مسبقاً.*
*- يدّعي بعض الباحثين أنهم استطاعوا الحصول على صور مشابهة لتلك التي على كفن تورينو؟! وقد ذكرنا ذلك مسبقاً.*
*- في عام 2009 ادّعت محللة صور أمريكية أن الوجه الذي يظهر قي الكفن يتطابق كليا مع الوجه الذي رسمه ليوناردو دافنشى لنفسه، بنفس المقاييس والملامح، وبتحليل الكفن ثبت أن به بعض نترات الفضة وهي المادة التي تستخدم قي التصوير بالعدسات, وهي مجال اهتمام ليوناردو دافنشي الأول, مما دفعها لترجح أن الكفن هو من صنع ليوناردو دافنشي .. ( لكن القرائن التاريخية وظهور الكفن في ليراي ينفيان ذلك نظراً لأن دافنشي لم يكن قد ولد بعد )*

*تساؤلات أخرى تدعم الحقيقة*
*- القطع التي تم أخذها للتحليل بالكربون المشع تم اقتطاعها من بقعة ملوثة بشدة، دون ان يكون هناك مقارنة مع أجزاء من أماكن أخرى.*
*- الكثير من التفاصيل الدقيقة لعملية الصلب لم تكن معلومة إطلاقاً في العصور الوسطى، مثل أماكن المسامير في معصمي اليدين هي حقائق لم تعرف إلا في الأزمنة الحديثة بخصوص عمليات الصلب، وأيّ مزيّف في القرون الوسطى لم يكن ليملك تلك المعرفة بهذا الخصوص، خصوصاً وأن اللوحات التي تمثل الصلب آنذاك جميعها تصوّر المسامير في راحتي اليدين. وفي الحقيقة يجزم العلماء أن المسامير دُقّت في المعصمين ( حسب الطبيب الفرنسي Peter Barbet والطبيب الزغيبي F.T.Zugibe ). دعم القول بذلك اكتشاف عالم الآثار فاسيليوس تزافيريس قبراً في القدس خلال بعض الحفريات عام 1968 فيه جثمان لأحد الذين قتلوا صلباً قبيل دمار اورشليم عام 70 م وكان المسمار لا يزال في قدمه، اما في المعصم فلم يكن مسمار بل كسور في عظام الرسغ ناتجة عنه. وبما أن الإعدام صلباً قد مُنع تماماً اعتباراً من عهد الإمبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين الكبير عام 314 م فمن المؤكد أن طريقة الإعدام هذه لم تكن معروفة في العصور الوسطى.*
*- نموذج حياكة النسيج بطريقة Zickzack تتناسب مع أسلوب القرون المسيحية الأولى في بلاد الشام.*
*- أثبت علماء النبات Max Frei وبعده Avinoam Danin و Uri Baruch**وجود* *آثار لحبات طلع على النسيج يتناسب مع نباتات تنبت وتزهر في موسم الفصح في محيط مدينة أورشليم، بالإضافة لغبار طلع للأشواك التي صُنع منها إكليل الشوك الذي يبدو فوق رأس الرجل الذي في الكفن. ] *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*المقال بيثبت استاذى الغالى ان الكفن خاص بالسيد المسيح 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المقال بيثبت استاذى الغالى ان الكفن خاص بالسيد المسيح
> *



*يس ...... فهمت ده بعد الفحص والتمحيص ..... وهذا استغرق مجهود شاق ...:close_tem؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يوليو 2019)

بحثت عن المقالات ولم أجدها ولكني كنت احتفظت بهم من قبل علي هذا الينك 
كفن تورينو بين مطرقة الحقيقة وسندان التزوير- الجزء الأول والثانى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202445


----------

